# Flexcut Micro Carving Tools



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi John, I've been wondering if those Flexicut tools were good quality. I look forward to seeing what you do with them. Carving is a wonderful niche of woodworking and though I have tried to do some in the past, my hands can't take doing it more than just a little at a time.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review, John!


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review John. I've used Flexcut carving knives and really like them but haven't used the micro ones. Good to know they are as strong as the other Flexcut tools. Looking forward to seeing your carving project.


----------

